# Shaving of Wart with chemical destruction



## howland6 (Oct 1, 2008)

My physican shaves warts 11300-11313 and then uses liquid nitrogen to make sure any residual tissue is destroyed.  (17110-17111).  Verbage in CPT for 11300-11313 states, "includes chemical or electrocauterization of wound."  My feeling is we can only bill for the shaving code due to this verbage, not both codes together.  Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## always1453 (Oct 1, 2008)

11300-11313 does in fact include chemical or electrocauterization and therefore it would not be correct to bill 17110-17111 separately.


----------



## howland6 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Shaving of Warts with Chemical Destruction*

Thank you so much for your quick response!  That was my conclusion on what I wanted to inform the physician with for future services.  Just checking to see if anyone else had dealt with this scenario.


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 6, 2008)

My physicians shave the wart before they do the destruction with the liquid nitrogen.  The liquid nitrogen is destroying the wart not controlling the bleeding.  So we are billing 17110 for the wart destruction, not the shaving of the dermal lesion.


----------

